

Probably hardest game you ever play - Demagog
http://www.zachtronicsindustries.com/alchemy/alchemy.htm

======
stereo
I have m,4,12,0,2,cluodr;m,4,5,0,2,rwwclo; for the first level. Anyone else?

Edit: shrunk it down to m,4,12,0,2,clor;m,4,5,0,2,ujrclo;

------
yamalight
space chem is way harder (and easier to understand at the beginning), imo

------
atoponce
TL;DR

